# Remote recording by Leos Strings



## Adam Takacs (May 23, 2019)

Hi!

I would like to recommend to you a gorgeous String Quartet with remote recording service in their own studio.
Members of Leos Strings are fantastic, professional artists, very kind people, they offer high quality recordings within a short time.

You will find more information and recordings about the team on the link below:

https://leos-strings.com/brookspeare-music/


They are actually recording their String Quartet on July 1st and have some time available if you need anything recording.
They charge £250 for an hour session and you can expect 3 - 5mins worth of material within that hour.

I'm not working for them, I'm a happy client and I wrote my own experiences. 

Have a lovely day,
Adam


----------



## rottoy (May 23, 2019)

I'm curious as to why all of the examples are seemingly in mono.


----------



## Adam Takacs (May 23, 2019)

rottoy said:


> I'm curious as to why all of the examples are seemingly in mono.


If you write an email to them, you will be sure to provide details.


----------



## YuHirà (May 23, 2019)

> I'm curious why all of the examples are seemingly in mono.



I was about to write the same thing  It's a pity because we can't be sure that the recording set up is usable. That being said, the string quartet sounds very good!

EDIT: fortunately, by looking for the soundcloud of the composers who hired the quartet, you can listen to the mixed tracks in stereo. And it's very good too! I bookmarked them.


----------



## rottoy (May 23, 2019)

YuHirà said:


> EDIT: fortunately, by looking for the soundcloud of the composers who hired the quartet, you can listen to the mixed tracks in stereo. And it's very good too! I bookmark them.


Do you have a link to these? Might be good to have them in this thread.


----------



## YuHirà (May 23, 2019)

rottoy said:


> Do you have a link to these? Might be good to have them in this thread.



Sure 

I found this playlist



NB: thank you very much for sharing. it's not only easy to find good string quartets in remote, but 250 £ / h, it's not expansive at all.


----------



## handz (May 23, 2019)

tadam said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to recommend to you a gorgeous String Quartet with remote recording service in their own studio.
> Members of Leos Strings are fantastic, professional artists, very kind people, they offer high quality recordings within a short time.
> ...





Wow, is this really considered cheap or fair price for an hour of a string quartet?


----------



## Adam Takacs (May 23, 2019)

handz said:


> Wow, is this really considered cheap or fair price for an hour of a string quartet?


It is very good price for a quartet in my opinion. Of course you can ask solo string parts as well.


----------



## YuHirà (May 23, 2019)

> It is very good price for a quartet in my opinion. Of course you can ask solo string parts as well.



And in remote, you won't have to pay the studio and the sound engineer!

But... what about the ownership of the rights? In the UK, it can be pretty tricky: how does this string quartet work on this matter?


----------



## Adam Takacs (May 23, 2019)

YuHirà said:


> And in remote, you won't have to pay the studio and the sound engineer!
> 
> But... what about the ownership of the rights? In UK, it can be pretty tricky: how does this string quartet work on this matter?



I asked this and I got the answer that the recording will be yours, you can decide on the usage.


----------



## Brookspeare (May 23, 2019)

Hi everyone - thanks for your interest! This is Rachel here from Leos Strings & Brookspeare Music. I'm not sure what happened with the initial link (although thank you Adam for your kind words!!).

Click here for stereo samples of our remote recordings:


Yes - Adam is correct that you will own the recording  We'd love it if you could credit us though!

re costings - just to clarify, the £250 per hour covers the musicians' fee, our studio & our sound engineer.

Happy listening & hope to work with some of you one day!
Rachel


----------

